# Rocks shaking



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

See what I can come up with. You want minor earth quake-ish rock sliding / grinding sounds, rocks dropping onto ground.....?


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes that is what im looking for.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Give a few days, see what I can come up with,....unless Eyegore beats me to it,...LoL


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Finally found 5 or 6 clips to work with, how long did you need this ?
You need occasional rock sliding/falling sounds in between major shakes & rock slides......?
Any water dripping in cave sounds...?


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

It really doesn't matter how long. I can just loop it. Can you send me a link or a file or something.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is the link to zip file with the sound clips:http://www.4shared.com/file/D51qPezc/Archive.html

Haven't had time to mix it yet.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Dark Lord. I'm soo eager for Halloween.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Those are great. I'll mix them then post a video of the audio on here.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to help, those were the best ones of the bunch i could find. Looking forward to hearing your mix & vid. 

Have lots of other SFX if you need anything else, just give me a "scream" LoL


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Give a few days, see what I can come up with,....unless Eyegore beats me to it,...LoL


Yep...sounds good! Looks like you win this round!


----------

